# Best female fronted bands



## Fire Spirit (Aug 18, 2008)

In no certain order: 

Epica 
After Forever 
Dendura
Evanescence 
Within Temptation 
Publik Parking
To-Mera 
Raygun Girls 
Lacuna Coil


----------



## jymellis (Aug 18, 2008)

iwrestledabearonce
under byen
portishead


jym


----------



## stuh84 (Aug 18, 2008)

Throw in Ebony Ark in there and I'll concur


----------



## TimSE (Aug 18, 2008)

Nightwish - now that they have a new singer (who is fucking amazing live) 

MY BAND - Season's End - just throwin it out there


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 18, 2008)

Portishead
Lacuna coil
Otep
Heart
Kittie


----------



## PostOrganic (Aug 18, 2008)

Only one I can think of at the moment that hasn't already been mentioned is Stream of Passion.


----------



## chaztrip (Aug 18, 2008)

Arch Enemy
Epica
Heart


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 18, 2008)

Arch Enemy, Deadlock, Interlock. ___lock =


----------



## telecaster90 (Aug 18, 2008)

Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Ror3h (Aug 18, 2008)

Erm, Aghora anyone??


----------



## Hellraizer (Aug 18, 2008)

Light This City


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 18, 2008)

Darkened Nocturne Slaughtercult
Opera XI
Dead Can Dance
All About Eve
Portal


----------



## shaneroo (Aug 18, 2008)

bjork, portishead, and not sure if this counts, but, sleepytime gorilla museum (she sings about as much as nils does).


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 18, 2008)

arch enemy > Evanescence


----------



## playstopause (Aug 18, 2008)

Auf Der Maur.



/thread.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Aug 18, 2008)

TimSE said:


> Nightwish - now that they have a new singer (who is fucking amazing live)
> 
> MY BAND - Season's End - just throwin it out there



 On both accounts, good sir.


----------



## chaztrip (Aug 18, 2008)

I also have always like this gal......

weird Vid...


----------



## Cancer (Aug 18, 2008)

Sadhara
Fear of God (the Dawn Crosby era)


----------



## Dyingsea (Aug 18, 2008)

The Gathering when Anneke was still in the band <--- this easily takes the thread
Dark Sanctuary
The Moon and the Nighspirit
Die Verbannten Kinder Evas
Leaves Eyes


----------



## noodleplugerine (Aug 18, 2008)

Jefferson Starship.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 18, 2008)

LOVAGE


----------



## kristallin (Aug 18, 2008)

Kidneythieves
Cruelblackdove (Amazing band from Brooklyn who should be fucking superstars)


----------



## Crucified (Aug 18, 2008)

fuck the facts trump everyone evar


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 19, 2008)

Veruca Salt
Golden Palominos (with Lori Carson)
Shonen Knife
Siouxsie and the Banshees (I saw their first American show...ever!)
Modettes 
Dollyrots
Big Brother and the Holding Company


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 19, 2008)

Arch Enemy, Nightwish, Aghora


----------



## voiceguitar (Aug 19, 2008)

not big fans of them but here ya go... 

Arch Enemy
Paramore

... AND I WISH WINDS OF PLAUGE- but im more down with pulling off intense keys instead of manly screams .. you cant say shes not a babe though... mmmm


----------



## shadowlife (Aug 19, 2008)

Chastain
Heart
Kittie
Shrine


----------



## arktan (Aug 19, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Deadlock



Fuckin' yeah! East German metal FTW

where did you hear about them?



Crucified said:


> fuck the facts trump everyone evar



they are really good (and this comes from me )


----------



## Scali (Aug 19, 2008)

Fire Spirit said:


> In no certain order:
> 
> Epica
> After Forever
> ...


 
Some nice female fronts there indeed 

Also


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 19, 2008)

Aghora
Echoes of eternity
After forever


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 19, 2008)

Dream Theater.


----------



## halsinden (Aug 19, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Interlock.



well, on a technicality... it's actually double fronted. cheers though.

H


----------



## Lozek (Aug 19, 2008)

halsinden said:


> well, on a technicality... it's actually double fronted. cheers though.
> 
> H




Yeah, but he knows the truth


----------



## halsinden (Aug 19, 2008)

Lozek said:


> Yeah, but he knows the truth



they advertised for me in thailand, that much is true.

H


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 19, 2008)

Crimson Tears
Dawn Of Destiny
Edenbridge
Lunatica
Oratory
Saeko
Wintermoon

+1 to Ebony Ark also. They rule.


----------



## PeteyG (Aug 19, 2008)

Definitely NOT these: MySpace.com - VIVIAN BLAKE - SHREWSBURY/WEM, UK - Death Metal / Grindcore / Healing & EasyListening - www.myspace.com/vivianblake

I've had quite a number of unfortunate experiences with this group, they're one of those bands who should just give up.

Portishead is pretty much the only female fronted band I've never been able to pick a problem with, especially when it comes to the female fronting them.


----------



## stuh84 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thinking about it, I'm interested to see what Negativa are gonna do on their next one, ex-Gorguts, Augury and Ion Dissonance members, with a female vocalist heading it? Could be VERY interesting.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 19, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Dream Theater.






How about the Dixie Chicks?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 19, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Dream Theater.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 19, 2008)

^

Now that's some scary shit.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 19, 2008)

Brave.


----------



## Makelele (Aug 19, 2008)

The Gathering.


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 19, 2008)

Ahh Christina Scabbia... i would crawl over broken glass to pick the corn out of her shit. Just... mmm... 

and Marta from Bleeding Through, for that matter







mm both together.....


----------



## Randy (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd have to say Arch Enemy has the edge, as far as "female front bands" go. Angela's voice is very unique, not just for being "a chick singing heavy music", but for sounding fucking brutal no matter what gender you are.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 19, 2008)

This chick is actually pretty good. Nothing to look at, but what ever.


----------



## Fire Spirit (Aug 19, 2008)

If we are talking looks and unique voice then I would have to go with Aziza Poggi from Dendura! She is hot AND is classically trained; her voice has incredible range. myspace(dot)com/Denduraband that's her older stuff, she has more grown a lot since then. I saw them back 2 years ago and again recently.


----------



## Dyingsea (Aug 19, 2008)

Dude Simone Simons of Epica is just... well she's a red head and she's hot there's not much else to say > all.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 19, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Dream Theater.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 19, 2008)

MySpace.com - Todesbonden (NEW CD OUT NOW!) - DC/VA/MD, Washington DC - Metal / Folk / Classical - www.myspace.com/todesbonden


----------



## Scali (Aug 20, 2008)

Dyingsea said:


> Dude Simone Simons of Epica is just... well she's a red head and she's hot there's not much else to say > all.


 
You forgot that she has a beautiful angelic voice


----------



## DavyH (Aug 20, 2008)

Arch Enemy, Evanescence, Lacuna Coil, Siouxsie and the Banshees, and ......

......Twisted Sister.


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## Nick (Aug 20, 2008)

to mera


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 20, 2008)

Hellion


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 20, 2008)

The Third and the Mortal (who I haven't listened to, and yet randomly thought of when I saw this thread...)


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 20, 2008)

No one's mentioned unexpect?


----------



## ilyti (Aug 20, 2008)

^ I was going to! Out of six pages you beat me with one post.

So I guess there's nothing new in my favourites then.

Arch Enemy. It took me awhile to get over the poser factor but I can't help but love this band. The vocals, the riffs, the choruses are excellent)
Stream of Passion. Pure cheese, but it's gooooood cheese.
After Forever. I like Floor's powerful, more rock'n'roll style a whole lot more than the typical soprano opera imitators. That and the band is terrific.
Mostly Autumn. Just an alround great and original style and songwriting, fantastic vocals by Heather Findlay.
Peccatum. Sure, Ihriel sounds like your grandmother at times but anything that has Ihsahn on it is going to rock.

The rest of my favourtie female singers are solo artists.


----------



## controversyking (Aug 20, 2008)

Definately Arch Enemy

There's a band called The Agonist who's female fronted. She screams and has a great singing voice... hot too!





MySpace.com - THE AGONIST - in studio - Montreal, CA - Metal / Metal / Metal - www.myspace.com/theagonist (the song Business Suits... is the best)


----------



## Randy (Aug 20, 2008)

VERY Arch Enemy... I really like it, too. 

*added to my list*


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah she was on the Canadian X Factor


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 20, 2008)

Heart. can't believe it took 7 pages


----------



## ilyti (Aug 20, 2008)

chaztrip said:


> I also have always like this gal......
> 
> weird Vid...




Wow... that's really good. Never heard of that band before but I am definitely checking them out now.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Aug 20, 2008)

How bout Drain STH?



I actually still like hearing there stuff. Too bad there not around anymore


----------



## Randy (Aug 20, 2008)

^
_...Sebastian Bach...?_


----------



## Randy (Aug 20, 2008)

kung_fu said:


> Heart. can't believe it took 7 pages



Oh yeah. Heart.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Aug 20, 2008)

Randy said:


> ^
> _...Sebastian Bach...?_





oh come on?? lol


----------



## mat091285 (Aug 21, 2008)

Umm ... Holy Moses any one?


----------



## Miss Ann Thrope (Aug 21, 2008)

Too many to name...shit. From all genre's-some are lesser known than others.
Darkened Nocturn Slaughtercult
Demonic Christ
Big Brother and The Holding Company
The Dreamside
Moonlight Reverence
Blackmore's Night
Humanwine
Sopor Aeturnus
Skunk Anansie
Faun 
Auf Du Mar
Crisis
Fleetwood Mac
L'ame Immortelle
Mad Marge and The Stone Cutters
The Birthday Massacre
Diablo Swing Orchestra
Sleater Kinney
Visions of Atlantis
Spiderbait
Angelspit
Deadlock
D.A.M.N
Ludicra
Lords of Acid
Elfonia
My Ruin
Angtoria
The Sins of Thy Beloved
Therion (sort of female fronted)
In Tenebris
Midnattsol
Beseech
Elis
Tacere
Xandria
Holy Moses
Shadowplay
The Fortuna
Draconian


I had more to name but I thought I was getting ridiculous with the list...


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## Scootman1911 (Aug 21, 2008)

controversyking said:


> Definately Arch Enemy
> 
> There's a band called The Agonist who's female fronted. She screams and has a great singing voice... hot too!
> 
> ...


Saw that music video on tv once and I kept watching because I saw the singer


----------



## shredfreak (Aug 22, 2008)

asmegin_slayer said:


> How bout Drain STH?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually still like hearing there stuff. Too bad there not around anymore




Was wondering if drain was gonna pop up. They all seem to be doing other stuff now apart from maria.

Do like martina's new stuff though MySpace.com - Martina Axen - LOS ANGELES, California - Rock / Metal / Grunge - www.myspace.com/martinaaxen


----------



## PeteLaramee (Aug 22, 2008)

Maybe I'm a bit biased, but my wife fronts our band.

Kurgan's Bane - Shake hands with BEEF! - HOME


----------



## Uber Mega (Aug 22, 2008)

Stream of Passion


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 23, 2008)

Blackmore's Night


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 23, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> No one's mentioned unexpect?



Metal Ken saves the day! 

it only took 59 posts


----------



## cev (Aug 23, 2008)

Unexpect is awesome


----------



## dougsteele (Aug 23, 2008)

Basia.


----------



## Variant (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Vision (Aug 24, 2008)

In This Moment.


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 24, 2008)

om nom nom nom nom


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 24, 2008)

The recent Christian Death/Lover of Sin stuff.


----------



## Petef2007 (Aug 24, 2008)

*is suprised no one mentioned Sinergy*

Jack Off Jill - their first album is fairly childish, but the second is amazingly good.

Light This City
Walls Of Jericho

+1 to Epica and Ebony Ark, been on a big female fronted prog trip lately, both amazing bands.

Edit: its probably been said countless times, but WOULD simone simmons


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Aug 24, 2008)

Heart
In This Moment
Nightwish
After Forever (especially for their "Final Countdown" covers)
The Dollyrots (I got a hug from Kelly Ogden after she jumped on me as I was helping Chris pack up his drum set.  )


Rush

OH! And Evanescence. Especially Evanescence.


----------



## Metal_man (Aug 25, 2008)

Dendura and Echoes of Eternity


----------



## TMatt142 (Aug 25, 2008)

Some oldies....

Lorraine Lewis when she was with "Femme Fatale"
or
Guano Apes......

Haven't really checked out any of the other gals but I will...


----------



## raygungirls (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for adding us to the list! We really appreciate it.
Hope you check out our newest material off of our forthcoming album, Dirt Collector!
We've got rough mixes up on our site right now... and we'll be in the studio on Sat, 8/30, with a live feed, so join us in the studio- just head on over to our website http://www.raygungirls.com

The Raygun Girls




Fire Spirit said:


> In no certain order:
> 
> Epica
> After Forever
> ...


----------



## Shawn (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been getting into Wicked Wisdom alot lately.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Aug 26, 2008)

+1 to Guano Apes.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Aug 26, 2008)

Kidney Thieves, Snake River Conspiracy (sometimes), Walls of Jericho, and I'll actually just admit it...I like the Sneaker Pimps with Kelly Dayton, lol. What can I say? Good music is good music.


----------



## SteveDendura (Aug 27, 2008)

got to add Echoes of Eternity and Arch Enemy


----------



## Aaron (Aug 27, 2008)

kittie


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 27, 2008)

Vision said:


> In This Moment.



That band sucks, but she is rediculously hot.


----------



## kristallin (Aug 27, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> That band sucks, but she is rediculously hot.



Her hotness makes me forget the fact that her voice is absolutely horrid.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 27, 2008)

kristallin said:


> Her hotness makes me forget the fact that her voice is absolutely horrid.


 

That's probably what they all told each other when they auditioned her to be in the band (I do not know nor care how this band was actually formed)


----------



## slake moth (Aug 27, 2008)

Francine of Echoes of Eternity and Simone of Epica are hotter, and as a bonus those bands don't suck.


----------



## Ext789 (Aug 28, 2008)

paramore 
arch enemy
evanescence
nightwish w/anette NOT TARJA
after forever... although i think floor sings better in ayreon.
lacuna coil - their first album is badass

I don't care for epica or simone's voice but she is sooo ridiculously hot

also she isn't a band but tina dico is fantastic


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 29, 2008)

Tatu. That however has absolutely NOTHING to do with their music


----------



## Fire Spirit (Sep 4, 2008)

raygungirls said:


> Thanks for adding us to the list! We really appreciate it.
> Hope you check out our newest material off of our forthcoming album, Dirt Collector!
> We've got rough mixes up on our site right now... and we'll be in the studio on Sat, 8/30, with a live feed, so join us in the studio- just head on over to our website http://www.raygungirls.com
> 
> The Raygun Girls


You're welcome! Thanks for the head's up on the live feed, I will check that out.


----------



## yetti (Sep 11, 2008)

Coheed and Cambria
Lullacry
Amaran.....unfortunately, they broke up a few years ago.


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 11, 2008)

yetti said:


> Coheed and Cambria



ha ha, very funny 

Don't mock Claudio, the man's a genius


----------



## PeteLaramee (Sep 11, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> ha ha, very funny
> 
> Don't mock Claudio, the man's a genius


 My brother refused to believe that was a guy until he saw a live vid of them.


----------



## shadowlife (Sep 11, 2008)

Chastain:


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 14, 2008)

A collection of All About Eve videos, just because I love 'em!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 16, 2008)

The Dark Aether Project

Dark Aether Project; female-fronted prog with lots of eight-string Stick-bass stuff. King Crimson fans will like this.



Karnataka. More old-school prog.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 21, 2008)

Mankind Is Obsolete: Industrial/Metal stuff. Real cool imo. (the Red hair)

Unter Null: Industrial band. Really interesting synth stuff, awesome to hear some female vocals too. (the psycho one)


----------



## The Munk (Nov 6, 2008)

MySpace.com - Echoes Of Fear - South Bay, California - Metal / Thrash / Progressive - www.myspace.com/echoesoffear


----------



## SteveDendura (Nov 6, 2008)

Echoes of Eternity vid. 


There's also a band called Sirenia that's pretty cool. I Don't know if anyone mentioned them yet.


----------



## nlawt (Feb 8, 2010)

heart 
joan jett and the blackhearts


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 8, 2010)

Within Temptation and Nightwish (Tarja and Anette) are my favorites.


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Feb 8, 2010)

AGORAPHOBIC NOSEBLEED on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
song moral distortion
female vocal sickness...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't like women in metal, that's like us shopping in pink fluffy shops that sell cute little doggies.

I do like Arch Enemy and Nightwish though.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 8, 2010)

Yah for old threads!

Echoes of Eternity.
Shadow.
Beautiful Sin.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Feb 8, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I don't like women in metal, that's like us shopping in pink fluffy shops that sell cute little doggies.
> 
> I do like Arch Enemy and Nightwish though.



Tickle your fancy any?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 8, 2010)

Definitely would tickle her fancy.


----------



## pink freud (Feb 8, 2010)

I  Julie Christmas


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 8, 2010)

A slight crush. 

PARAMORE


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 8, 2010)

SteveDendura said:


> Echoes of Eternity vid.
> 
> 
> There's also a band called Sirenia that's pretty cool. I Don't know if anyone mentioned them yet.




That encapsulates everything I fucking hate about women fronted metal bands.

Besides these guys.



Alexis > all other women in metal.


----------



## November5th (Feb 8, 2010)

The Gathering with Anneke.She has the most beautiful nayural female voice i have ever heard.
Lacuna Coil-Older stuff
After Forever-Floor has some powerful pipes.


----------



## TheWreck (Feb 8, 2010)

Augury - Concealed
Despised Icon - Consume By Your Poison
Fuck The Facts
The Agonists
IWrestledABearOnce
Blood Shot Eye


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 8, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> Alexis > all other women in metal.




AHEM.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 8, 2010)

I really like my friend Amy and her band.
Whisper from Heaven (NEW BLOG!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Besides that.
To - Mera
HB
The Gathering


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 8, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> AHEM.



Ok, fine, Angela can climb onboard. BUT NO ONE ELSE!


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 8, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> That encapsulates everything I fucking hate about women fronted metal bands.


 
Seconded.

I think that, unfortunately, many female-fronted metal bands are about as much fun as a female-fronted poker night. There are things you do with your girlfriend that you don't do with your buddies, and vice versa.

I'm not saying that to be sexist, believe me, and there are bands who pull it off great, but I just find most "femme metal" bands to be quite image-oriented and lacking the kind of aggression that I and many others want from metal. It's logical though, there's less testosterone 

Again, I'm trying my best to not be sexist, and there are plenty of bands who pull this off really well. But it's like Hip Hop, some of it's amazing but most of it completely misses the mark.


----------



## MrMcSick (Feb 8, 2010)

The newest Autumn release is phenominal! 
Lacuna Coil is always good. 
The Gathering as well. 
A little known band is Ambeon, It is ayreon's side project with an amazing young girl singing from holland. Came out in like 2002. She was only 15 or something. Sounds amazing!


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 8, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> Alexis > all other women in metal.




Usually I agree with a lot of your picks, but that was horrible in ways indescribable. 

Now this:



This chick > angela, any other female DM or hardcore vocalists. Shame the rest of the instruments sound shitty on this clip. Sounds way thicker on album, as there was only one live guitarist at the time this clip was done.


----------



## Randy (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm a huge Arch Enemy fan, and even I can agree with that. Live, she sounds like what Angela sounds like on the album after 1,000 of hours of processing.


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 8, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> Ok, fine, Angela can climb onboard. BUT NO ONE ELSE!



ahem ahem...this one growls and does cleans. and she came a bit before angela too 





and i stand 100% behind anneke from the gathering. i have yet to hear any female from any genre, from any country to sound better than her. 

another one i really have a lot of respect for is melissa ferlaak. super nice person, and just very classy. and as far as i know, shes the only graduated female vocalist in metal. i could be wrong. i saw her open up for therion a few years ago. talked to her after the show, and talked a LOT on hotmail and myspace. but she can sing:
some mozart covers




some originals. and yes, thats a flute! in metal!




i'm surprised no one has mentioned these guys
-Tristania
-Sirenia (with their second album and second female vocalist henriette bordvik. voice of an angel! and a classical gothic metal album!
-Draconian!!!! how dare they not be mentioned here?!
-Theatre of Tragedy -though leaves' eyes was mentioned, so thats fine
-Midnattsole- liv's lil sister who sounds nothing like her. its interesting
-the sins of thy beloved deserve a second or third mention here
-echoes of eternity, at least with their debute album. their second was shit!
-the gathering, but with their first female vocalist in their 'always...' album. and then their third female vocalist, anneke, it was game over for everyone else



and not that i like them, but for shits and giggles, this is Jada Pinkett Smiths band called Wicked Wisdom. yes, its will smiths wife:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhNQKGq4QZw


----------



## Hzanco (Feb 8, 2010)

Deadlock is the shit! Check it:


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 8, 2010)

LOVE this band.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 8, 2010)

I just realized that even though I posted in this thread, I didn't mention my own band, and nobody else has, either....so:


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 9, 2010)

canuck brian said:


> LOVE this band.




eugh fucking hate this girl so much 
If i'd only ever HEARD her, and not seen her, I'd probably think she was pretty awesome, but the way she acts in the videos and her poses etc is so fucking... girly, and dramatic, and pretentious, and "look me at, i'm the centre of attention AT LAST!! DADDY LET ME OUT THE CUPBOARD!!"....  sorry... i errm....


----------



## elrrek (Feb 9, 2010)

Jo Bench from Bolt Thrower is more metal than all of these other girls put together and she doesn't need to be the front person to do it.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 9, 2010)

lololol brutal 



oh snap and how can i forget Dreaming Dead (formerly Manslaughter) from LA! now theyre touring with Nile!
http://www.myspace.com/dreamingdead the frontwoman also plays lead guitar


----------



## paintkilz (Feb 9, 2010)

can i nominate my band?

FCTS(NEW VIDEO!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

i wish our video was on youtube so i could post it right here..


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> That encapsulates everything I fucking hate about women fronted metal bands.
> 
> Besides these guys.
> 
> ...




That sucked.

This chick fucking rules all:


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 9, 2010)

Pfft, if that was a dude you'd be like "meh".


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> Pfft, if that was a dude you'd be like "meh".



I thought it was a dude when I heard their first record, and I still liked them.


----------



## Randy (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> eugh fucking hate this girl so much
> If i'd only ever HEARD her, and not seen her, I'd probably think she was pretty awesome, but the way she acts in the videos and her poses etc is so fucking... girly, and dramatic, and pretentious, and "look me at, i'm the centre of attention AT LAST!! DADDY LET ME OUT THE CUPBOARD!!"....  sorry... i errm....





That pretty much kills female fronted metal bands for me. For all the shit people give Angela, she does a great job just going out on stage, kicking shit in and not acting like a whiny little girl looking for attention. Likewise, you have the camp that try way too hard overcompensating, and pretty much try their hardest to look like a Norwegian lumberjack just to prove themselves. Hey, if metal is the genre of t-shirts and jeans, I don't see why women should be held to a different standard. 

EDIT: I didn't find that particular video to be too bad, but I'm mostly speaking to the general field out there.


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 9, 2010)

I also get annoyed when girls in bands say they want to prove themselves and show they can "rock as hard as the guys" and that they want to be taken seriously as musicians, wishing guys could ignore the fact that they're girls etc., but then go up on stage competely selling themselves with "look at my boobs! My hair takes 4 hours to fix every morning! Look at me dry humping the mic stand!" It's just double standards and I hate it, if you want to sell your music through image and sex then at least be honest about it. No one likes male posers in metal, so why should it be any different just because you're a girl?


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh well, I just listen to the tunes. No one good comes within 50 miles of me here touring, and videos suck for the most part. Image is almost nothing to me.

If the music is great, and the vocals are good, then who gives a fuck if the singer has tits?


----------



## Randy (Feb 9, 2010)

I thought that Shadow song was pretty cool.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 9, 2010)

Randy said:


> I thought that Shadow song was pretty cool.





I like female vocals, I like male vocals, I like metal.


----------



## fretninjadave (Feb 9, 2010)

Also some of the best solos I've heard in a long time
.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 9, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> I also get annoyed when girls in bands say they want to prove themselves and show they can "rock as hard as the guys" and that they want to be taken seriously as musicians, wishing guys could ignore the fact that they're girls etc., but then go up on stage competely selling themselves with "look at my boobs! My hair takes 4 hours to fix every morning! Look at me dry humping the mic stand!" It's just double standards and I hate it, if you want to sell your music through image and sex then at least be honest about it. No one likes male posers in metal, so why should it be any different just because you're a girl?


 

I think it depends on what type of band we are talking about. I am guessing that Tarja (or Anette or Sharon) spend a lot of time getting ready for a show, but I don't think they are trying prove themselves by being overly "rawk" or "sexy". I think different performers have different things that drive them... I know what you mean though. There are certain performers that seem up there just to get attention. In one way, you have to look at the band (as a whole) for creating an environment where that type of situation occurs.


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 9, 2010)

ArtDecade said:


> I think it depends on what type of band we are talking about. I am guessing that Tarja (or Anette or Sharon) spend a lot of time getting ready for a show, but I don't think they are trying prove themselves by being overly "rawk" or "sexy". I think different performers have different things that drive them... I know what you mean though. There are certain performers that seem up there just to get attention. In one way, you have to look at the band (as a whole) for creating an environment where that type of situation occurs.


 
Definately! I personally like both Within Temptation and Nightwish quite a bit, I own all their albums. But there's a difference between making an effort to look good onstage (Sharon and Tarja are both very classy women), and trying to look sexy to get more attention from the opposite sex.

Dudes like Mick Jagger, Steven Tyler, Paul Stanley etc. also made an effort to promote their sexuality onstage, but they were totally honest about it and they did it with class. That's the difference. In my opinion, anyway.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 9, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Dudes like Mick Jagger, Steven Tyler, Paul Stanley etc. also made an effort to promote their sexuality onstage, but they were totally honest about it and they did it with class. That's the difference. In my opinion, anyway.


 
You may be the first person ever to mention _Paul Stanley_ and c_lass_ in the same sentence, but I'm totally down because Kiss is one of my all time favorite bands!


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 9, 2010)

ArtDecade said:


> You may be the first person ever to mention _Paul Stanley_ and c_lass_ in the same sentence, but I'm totally down because Kiss is one of my all time favorite bands!


 
Haha, you may be right  Well, he gets away with it for having one of the sickest voices in rock history.


----------



## Euthanasia (Feb 9, 2010)

iwrestledabearonce
Arch Enemy


----------



## Axel (Feb 9, 2010)

Dylath-Leen



Eluveitie (I know she doesn't always front the band)



Coram Lethe 



My Reflection



One Without

ONE WITHOUT on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

P.S props to the guy posting 3rd and the mortal. Never knew they had a video for Sorrow


----------



## MrMcSick (Feb 9, 2010)

I love the first 3 and the mortal cd, Tears laid in earth. Excellent guitar work on this cd as well.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 9, 2010)

Delain
ALL ENDS (x2 for Female Epicness)
Phantom Blue


----------



## Metalhead666 (Feb 9, 2010)

TWISTED FATE... on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads (Thrash/death metal)
Vile Defekt on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads (DEATH METAL)

We have the same chick for both bands. have a listen.


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 10, 2010)

AK DRAGON said:


> ALL ENDS (x2 for Female Epicness)


 




Something about making a cover of a song that was an international smash hit just a couple of months earlier feels abit odd to me... nothing says corporate cash whores like that. Haven't heard their other material though.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 10, 2010)

That one is ok.. this one is better


----------



## goth_fiend (Feb 10, 2010)

delain is pretty awesome



and I am a sucker for hot redheads.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 10, 2010)

Abe Mao - Awesome!


----------



## Axel (Feb 10, 2010)

goth_fiend said:


> delain is pretty awesome
> 
> 
> 
> and I am a sucker for hot redheads.




Reheads rule! And the Delain chick looks like the crazy redhead from Wedding Crashers lol


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 15, 2010)

Just discovered this song on a compilation CD...


----------



## Deathstate (Feb 15, 2010)

uhh...SALOME

duh


----------



## TruthDose (Feb 15, 2010)

Fleetwood Mac...


----------



## Deathstate (Feb 15, 2010)

Attack Attack....
wait a minute


----------



## TruthDose (Feb 15, 2010)

Deathstate said:


> Attack Attack....
> wait a minute




       

*
*


----------



## raximkoron (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow, someone mentioned Sirenia but nobody mentioned Tristania yet? Their female vocalist seemed to have taken over their music on the last album "Ashes" and she has a great voice, but I still don't think it was for the better... Probably just the same fate as Nightwish where there's nothing wrong with them, but the material just went a direction I didn't like.

Shiva in Exile
Edenbridge
Metsatöll
Genitorturers
Gåte (Interesting simplistic hard rock with non-fairy-prancing violins)
Trail of Tears (shares the spotlight at least)
Theatre of Tragedy (surprised nobody mentioned these guys yet)
The Project Hate MCMXCIX (again, shares the spotlight)
Diablo Swing Orchestra

Not exactly the "best" list since I don't really listen to the first 2 bands, but I'm familiar with them at least.


----------



## Alone Dragon (Feb 16, 2010)

Walls Of Jericho


----------

